# Christ / Jésus-Christ - prononciation



## Nunty

Bon jour à toutes et tous !

  Une question de prononciation cette fois, ou peut-être des liaisons. Je constate que des fois mes sœurs disent « Christ » en prononçant le « st » à la fin, et d’autres fois elles le prononcent « Chri » sans les consones finales. Aucune d’entre elles n’arrive à me l’expliquer.

  Est-ce qu’il existe une règle de prononciation du mot « Christ » ? Est-ce qu’il s’agit des variations régionales ? Et que dois-je faire quand il y question d’une liaison avec le mot qui le suive ?

  Tout cela m’est devenu très actuel car je viens d’être nommée chantre de la Communauté, qui veut dire que je devrais chanter beaucoup des « solos », en Français biensûr !

  Merci bien et bonne journée !


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour ! 

J'ai toujours prononcé le _st_ à la fin du mot lorsque je dis : le Christ.
En revanche, je ne le prononce pas lorsque j'utilise le nom Jésus-Christ (je dis : Jé-su-kri).

En revanche, j'ignore quelles sont les conventions en matière de chant.


----------



## mpop

Je confirme ce que dit Agnès E.

Je me demande bien d'où ça vient, mais on dit bien « le Christ [krist] » et « Jésus Christ [kri] ».

Cf. également sur Wiktionary : http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/christ#Prononciation


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

D'accord avec tous les intervenants. Il me semble bien que ce soit typiquement français puisque , par exemple, les allemands prononcent "krist" y compris dans le cas de "Jesus Christ"

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Nunty

Oui, Moity Jean, je crois que c'est vraiment français.

Il nous reste la deuxième partie de ma question : Si je dit, par exemple, "Jésus Christ est Seigneur", selon notre règle je dois dire kri. Mais il nous faut une liaison, n'est pas? Donc dirais-je "kri  stest" Seigneur? "kri test" Seigneur?


----------



## mpop

Nun-Translator said:


> Oui, Moity Jean, je crois que c'est vraiment français.
> 
> Il nous reste la deuxième partie de ma question : Si je dit, par exemple, "Jésus Christ est Seigneur", selon notre règle je dois dire kri. Mais il nous faut une liaison, n'est pas? Donc dirais-je "kri  stest" Seigneur? "kri test" Seigneur?


« Jésus [kri] est Seigneur », sans liaison.

À noter que je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit _impossible_ de prononcer « Jésus [krist] » (et donc dans le cas présent de faire une liaison.
« Notre Seigneur Jésus [krist] » me semble faux, et sonnerait bizarrement pour un locuteur français, mais « Jésus [krist] est Seigneur » est peut-être acceptable.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Le mot de Coluche "Jésus-Christ et la caravane passe" ne marcherait pas si on prononçait "krist"  et non "kri" (crie).


----------



## la fée

Faut-il prononcer "cri" ou "crist"? Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## janpol

le "krist" mais "Jésus kri"


----------



## la fée

Merci, Janpol! Alors, dans "200 av.J.C.", on n'entend pas "st", tandis qu'on l'entend dans "le message du Christ"... c'est ça?


----------



## sylpholys

Oui c'est exactement ça.


----------



## LV4-26

Dans ma jeunesse, on disait [jézu kri] à l'église.
Mais j'ai remarqué qu'aujourd'hui, les prêtres et les fidèles prononcent [jézu krist].
Cette prononciation n'est cependant pas passée dans la "société civile".

Par contre, on disait et on dit toujours [le krist], en prononçant les deux consonnes finales.


----------



## Ostaire

_"Mais j'ai remarqué qu'aujourd'hui, les prêtres et les fidèles prononcent [jézu krist]."_

Les protestants ont lancé cette mode. Chez eux c'est systématique depuis toujours.

On peut considérer que dans un contexte religieux la prononciation 'jézu krist' s'impose désormais dans tous les cas, mais que dans les contextes historiques ou en tant que repère temporel [jézu kri] est le bon usage : "Au temps de Jésus Christ", "3 siècles avant JC" etc.


----------



## Kirill V.

Bonjour!

Pourriez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plaît, comment se prononce "_Jésus Christ_"? Est-ce que c'est _Jé-su Cri_, ou _Je-su-ce Cris-te, _ou autrement?
Et quand il s'agit de dates, comment on prononce, par example, la date 770 avant J.-C. (Est-ce qu'on normallement prononce le nom complet de Jésus Christ, ou seulement _Je-Ce_)?


Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## Yendred

_--> jézu cri_

770 avant _jé-zu cri
_ou par raccourci:
770 avant _ji-cé_


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

On dira /Jé-zu Kri/
ou /Krist/


----------



## Kirill V.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> ou par raccourci: 770 avant _ji-cé_


 Vraiment ? Si l'abréviation est quasiment systématique à l'écrit pour les dates, je ne l'ai jamais entendue à l'oral.

Quoi qu'il en soit, on peut remarquer que si la prononciation [kʁi] est très fréquente pour _Jésus-Christ_, a fortiori dans les dates, le mot _Christ_ seul, sans _Jésus_, se prononce toujours [kʁist].


----------



## Kirill V.

Maître Capello said:


> Vraiment ? Si l'abréviation est quasiment systématique à l'écrit pour les dates, je ne l'ai jamais entendue à l'oral.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, on peut remarquer que si la prononciation [kʁi] est très fréquente pour _Jésus-Christ_, a fortiori dans les dates, le mot _Christ_ seul, sans _Jésus_, se prononce toujours [kʁist].


Oh! Merci pour cette remarque


----------



## Philippides

Maître Capello said:


> Vraiment ? Si l'abréviation est quasiment systématique à l'écrit pour les dates, je ne l'ai jamais entendue à l'oral.


J'ai souvent entendu, et je dis moi même "en 52 avant jicé"
Pour la prononciation de Christ, je crois qu'au Canada on dira "Kriss"


----------



## pointvirgule

Philipides said:


> Pour la prononciation de Christ, je crois qu'au Canada on dira "Kriss"


Non. « Même » au Canada, nous prononçons [ʒezykʁi] et [kʁist]...

(On prononce [kʁis] seulement si c'est un juron – mais ça, c'est hors sujet.)


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'espère ne pas être hors-sujet : pour ceux qui sont lassés de ces questions de prononciation, ils peuvent y échapper facilement en adoptant comme moi la notation des traductions en français des ouvrages d'Arnold Toynbee : AEC, _avant l'ère chrétienne_, autrement dit _avant notre ère_, et EC, _de l'ère chrétienne_, autrement dit _de notre ère_, notation qui ne m'a pas été reprochée jusqu'ici.


----------

